# Morning from Tenerife



## sgd (Sep 26, 2009)

Morning all (oops, just looked at the clock and its afternoon now!)

I am Stephen and have lived in Tenerife with my family since moving from the UK in 2003.

Following a standard medical from work recently it flagged up that my Blood Sugar level was way too high and yesterday after a series of additional tests it was confirmed that I have Type 2 Diabetes.

I am now trying to come to terms with it all and (as you do these days) trawling the internet for help and guidance!  Isn't there a lot of contradictory information out there? 

As a fussy eater to start with, changing my diet is going to be a real challenge however at least I now know there is a problem and can work steadily towards controlling it.

Thats all for now, looks like I have a lot of reading to do to bring myself up to speed here.

Look forward to becoming more involved as the days go by.

Cheers

*Stephen*


----------



## HelenP (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Stephen, I'm pretty new myself, and agree there's SO MUCH conflicting information out there on the interweb!!  At least here, if you have any questions you can get answers straight from people who are going through/have been through the same things as you.

At least you're not suffering English weather on top of everything else, lol.

Take care.

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2009)

hi stephen and a warm welcome to the forum , nice to have some people outside of the uk join


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Stephen , anything you want to know just ask and someone will be able to help or advise you.


----------



## am64 (Sep 26, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello and Welcome to the forum Stephen , anything you want to know just ask and someone will be able to help or advise you.



Firstly well done for finding this place so quickly, im a newbie + 1 week and i now understand a lot more re my condition keep browsing the forum !


----------



## sgd (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome 

Still working my way through and trying to get my head around everything!

It seems to be a minefield ... I have felt really poorly all morning, so had a chocolate biscuit and felt better ... but not sure if that was good or bad :S

Apparently the 'normal' levels are between 70 and 110 and mine is 167 - these numbers dont mean much to me at the moment though.

The Doc said no bananas, peaches, grapes, kiwi, apricot, potatoes, bacon ... but I see that other people disagree and have these things.

I will keep battling on and see if I can make sense of it all


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 26, 2009)

sgd said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> Still working my way through and trying to get my head around everything!
> 
> ...



Dear sgd,

Welcome to this forum, I assume that the doc quoted your fasting blood glucose (FG) in American (mg/dL) units you need to divide by 18 to get the units we use in the UK. Initially you may find that there is a lot to take in but people here are very helpful and always say " There is no such thing as a daft question". BTW if those numbers are FG then yes then 167 is too high. Diabetes Uk will say shoot for 4 -7 mmol/L before meals.

Regards    Dodger

Warmest regards   Dodger


----------



## sgd (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi, thanks again everyone!

Sorry I have been a bit quiet, slowly coming to terms with it all, but had to go back to the Docs tonight to see if the medication can be adjusted. The side effects have been awful.  It can, so hopefully this next week will be better than the last one.

I have also now got a testing machine so will be able to keep a better check on the levels - it is a OneTouch Vita if that means anything to anyone

I just can't believe how quickly it has come on and turned everything upside down!

(I know once it is under control everything will settle down again)

Cheers

sgd


----------



## Copepod (Oct 3, 2009)

One Touch Ultra sponsor a team of Spanish adventure racers - see www.diabetesaventura.com (Spanish language only, but the pictures explain about adventure racing)
Whatever blood glucose meter you use, it's worth making contact with the manufacturers, as many offer support & information by email / website / telephone / magazines & replacement batteries by post etc. Support is probably different in UK than Spain, so best contact Spanish company.


----------



## lesley1978 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Stephen,

Welcome to the site.  i am sure you will find all the information you need on here and if there is something you're not sure of then just ask and someone will help you out!

Lesley x


----------



## RWJ (Oct 6, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi Stephen
Hope everything is settling down. There's a great amount of educated info available here so ask away and somebody will have the answer.
Now you are introduced I suggest you use the General Message Board, otherwise this posting will get lost!
Do envy your location though - my part of Scotland was 4 dgrees C this morning and 12 maximum all day - with rain!


----------

